# Just a Warning on Diflucan mixed w/ Prevacid



## MexicoWasn'tWorthIt (Jul 11, 2007)

I was prescribed 2 Diflucan for a yeast infection. I took one and was told to take the other 72 hrs. later. I am not a very yeastie woman (lol) but the two rounds of antibiotics combined with some whacky hormone issues have made me more suseptible.Anyhow, the first one really didn't help much so I called my pharmacist (it was a weekend and my dr. was closed). Apparently you need stomach acid to digest and process Diflucan. The pharmacist said that my being on Prevacid daily for 6 weeks means I pretty much have no acid and that the medicine was most likely not absorbed fully. I took the second one with a glass of OJ and now have to take another round to knock out this infection (the area was cultured to make sure I am dealing w/ yeast and not something else). Just an FYI in case anyone else ever encounters this. My dr's nurse had no idea when I called back today, and I am having to beg my ins. for two more Diflucan. -Mexico-


----------

